# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Öz Türkçe isimler ve Anlamları >  P-S-Ş Harfleriyle Başlayan Türkçe İsimler

## veli

Paşa 
Paşayiğit 
Pay 
Payandur 
Paypiçen 
Peçenek 
Penge 
Peymey 
Pınar* 
Poyraz 
S 
Sabıboğa 
Sabınsatı 
Sabutay 
Sabutu 
Saçu 
Sağanak* 
Sağdıç 
Sağlık 
Sağnak* 
Sagağul 
Sagımbay 
Sagu 
Sagun 
Sagur 
Salgar 
Salgur 
Salman 
Salu 
Salur 
Salurkazan 
Sançar 
Sançmış 
Sandal 
Sangı 
Sangır 
Sangun 
Sanmış 
Sarı 
Sarıbaş 
Sarıbörü* 
Sarıçır 
Sarıkulmas 
Sarıkurt* 
Sarp 
Sartak 
Saru 
Sarukan 
Saruyatı 
Sasıboğa 
Sasıkutlukaya 
Satılmış* 
Satmış 
Savcı 
Savçı 
Sayın 
Sayboğa 
Sayda 
Sayyaruk 
Sebükkölerkin 
Sebüktegin 
Seçkin* 
Seğrek 
Sekinçkara 
Selçe 
Selçen* 
Selçik 
Selçük 
Selek* 
Selenge* 
Semenek* 
Semiçe 
Sençer 
Senge 
Sengekteş 
Senger 
Sengün 
Sengür 
Sengüy 
Sengüyara 
Sengüytudun 
Sepinli 
Sevinç* 
Sevindik* 
Seyhun* 
Seykün* 
Seymen 
Sıla 
Sılan 
Sılang 
Sılka 
Sındıran 
Sıngkı 
Sınkı 
Sırba 
Sırım 
Sısır 
Sışıdu 
Sıyrım 
Silig* 
Sinier 
Soğansarı 
Sokta 
Soktuelçi 
Sokulgan* 
Soma 
Somaçı 
Soyan 
Soyar 
Sökmen 
Subar 
Suk 
Suma 
Sumaçı 
Sunak* 
Sunduru* 
Sungur 
Sunkişi* 
Suyunçuk 
Suyurgal* 
Suyurkatmış 
Sübaşı 
Süçür 
Südeş 
Sülü 
Süledi 
Sülemiş 
Süler 
Süngekteş 
Süngü 
Süngüler 
Süngüş 
Süngüşür 
Sünüş 
Süsmen 
Süyen 
Süyünçük 
Süyündük 
Süyürgatmış 
Ş 
Şağılar 
Şalçak 
Şalçı

Şaman 
Şangun 
Şat 
Şıban 
Şöklü 
Şu 
Şukağan

----------

